# Northern Pike Ice Fishing Tips



## bob_marquart (Feb 16, 2010)

it would have been nice if you told us what baits to use if you can't fish with live baits,and how far from the bottom do you fish for these pike. we have a number of lakes here in mt. that the perch and walleye have got lock jaw and the pike seem to have the same habits. have you got any suggestions


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Work the fish aggressively to trigger the bite, pike are always suckers for fast action.


----------



## Earl1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Its true bait is an important part. I have caught them using shiners/minnows but find if you want big fish its best to use big bait. I have recently started fishing stock size trout and using them for bait. I am not in N Dakota so be sure to check your local regulations. The trout have produced some monster fish!


----------



## gary_jasper (Jan 12, 2011)

I was just wondering if there is anyone that has any ice fishing tips for northers in maine from december thru late febuary, water carity for the body of water i am fishing is dirty and dark, it has two streams one entry and the othe other exit with a dam, the outlet area is about 3 - 5 ft deep, the entry end has lots of shallow muddy and weedy areas. also varies points that drop of from the edge with ledge banks, if anyone can help , please email info to [email protected] and thank you


----------



## Greg_Thomas (Feb 15, 2011)

About to try tipups for the first time here in MN. Cant wait. You didnt mention bait selection or depth though, what do you recommend?


----------

